# Pneumatics Warning for newbies



## punch (Mar 11, 2007)

Make sure you release the air pressure before playing with lines /props etc...

my barrel spitter wasn't rising so good, I had an airline leak, I reached in the barrel, pushed the line deeper into the quick connect, and wham, the skeleton popped up, just brushing my arm, but scaring the crap out of me...

it would have hurt if it hit me...

punch


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Words to hopefully live by. Anytime you have to get in the path of your prop you should always remove the air supply from your prop. That way if it's accidentally triggered you dont get hurt or worst.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Good Tip Punch!!! 

I would also like to add make sure you are using the correct type of Air Regulators in your props....A common mistake is to use the $6.99 Harbor Frieght "Flow" type regulator instead of the $9.99 "Diapham" Air regualtor.

In doing this simple mistake your prop will build up the maximum amount of air and surge it to your prop cylinder!!! This can definately blast things apart if not injuring someone...Ask me how I know LOL.:googly: (no injuries just broken prop)


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Ouch! Maybe I'll just stick to the blinking LED's. Glad no one got hurt!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Two good points!
1)Remove ALL sources of energy before placing yourself in harms way.
2)Don't buy Chinese crap! A flow control is NOT a pressure regulator, no matter what the translator wrote on the package!

At least neither of you two got hurt!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Punch,

Don't feel so bad, that same thing happened to me while I was adjusting the bleeder lines on a pneumatic sit up prop. While adjusting it, someone walked by triggering the motion sensor. I almost got a nasty right-cross from my own creation. I turned the valve the wrong way, thinking I was decreasing the pressure, instead, I raised it way up. Believe me, it would have hurt.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Yeah, same here. I had that happen to me while workign on my skelerector. It sprang up and a bolt was sticking out the side and it got a good peice of my flesh stuck on it. Should have gotten stitches but oh well. Good post.


----------

